# Mulch on dormant Zoysia



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

NOT my yard, a neighbor's, but I've already been asked about it, since I'm the street's 'expert'. In other words, I listen to you all!

So this looks like she had a very low grade of top soil, closer to mulch, spread all over her dormant zoysia. This can't be a good idea, right? Especially being dormant. Why would a landscaper do this and what can they expect this spring?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

This happened to my neighbor. I don't know why the hell they do this. Have fun cutting that for the next 3 years.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'd make them come rake all that crap up!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

"Yes sir, Officer Obie
I cannot tell a lie
I put that envelope _lawn_ under that garbage"


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I actually think this is an intriguing idea, and have wondered about doing it for my own yard. Woody mulch like this is a great, relatively cheap source of organic material, and it will break down when put on dormant grass by the time the lawn starts to wake up. The only downsides I can see are a) it looks ugly at first, and b) if done too late in the season, it becomes a problem for Spring mowing. However, if done early enough, it seems like this is a great way to improve soil conditions.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'd hate to try to run my reel mower through that stuff.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

If a company did that, then they should be put on blast. No business doing something like that. Homeowner will have a mess and it may suppress the grass trying to grow through it. This makes zero sense no matter what they were trying to accomplish.


----------

